# How to catch injured pigeon?



## Ireallylikebirds (Jun 12, 2013)

I live on a top floor balcony. I've been there for about 3 months now, and have been delighted to find a regular pigeon couple have been visiting most days. They don't seem to mid that I sometimes spring up and startle them by accident.
I was devastated to see that one of them has an injured foot. It's recent thing - he's only had it for a week or so. He's limping and can't walk properly.
There seems to be some stuff stuck to the bottom.

How do i catch him and help him? Has anyone got any ideas?

It's making me really sad and I keep having dreams that I've helped him, then waking up and realising he's still injured.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Try feeding them in one spot. Than you can try the traditional basket or box held up on one side by a stick tied to a string. Make sure that the box is well supported and large enough that it will fall over the pigeon when he is under it. Probably some tightly wound string and/or some other gunk stuck to his foot. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a UK based website that has more information on string injuries and more. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/commonailments.htm

Here is a link on ways to catch a bird; http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

*


----------

